# Nortel Social Club Aug 2011



## silentjax (Aug 31, 2011)

Lost pics of Nortel social club so came back to view it once more but found a burnt out shell

I got one pic and left








Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Aug 31, 2011)

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]Posting Pics[/ame]




Have a read through this silentjax ^ ^ ^


----------



## zed67 (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess they were real social at Nortel <tongue in cheek>


----------

